# Portafilter stand mod to Niche



## decent_espresso (Apr 5, 2016)

I really like my Niche grinder, but I wish I could dose directly into a portafilter, so as to save a step.

I found that there's a hidden bolt on the Niche, exactly in the right position to hold the bottomless portafilter stand. The coffee grounds mound ends up being in the right place, and there's enough space for our funnel, so that the coffee doesn't spray all over the place.

Unfortunately, there's not enough space here for our taller "spouted portafilter stand", so this trick only works if you use a bottomless portafilter.

I'm headed to a conference in Germany in a few days, where Bugs and I will be making espresso for the attendees during the 2x daily coffee breaks. I love the Niche's low weight, small size, and grind quality, and now I'm happier with my slightly faster workflow.

-john


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

decent_espresso said:


> I really like my Niche grinder, but I wish I could dose directly into a portafilter, so as to save a step.
> 
> I found that there's a hidden bolt on the Niche, exactly in the right position to hold the bottomless portafilter stand. The coffee grounds mound ends up being in the right place, and there's enough space for our funnel, so that the coffee doesn't spray all over the place.
> 
> ...


 Very nice too .. but we have had this going on for a while ..


----------



## decent_espresso (Apr 5, 2016)

Nicknak said:


> Very nice too .. but we have had this going on for a while ..


 Wow, that's gorgeous, with the wood stand matching the rest of the Niche. Definitely prettier than my setup.

-john


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Nicknak said:


> Very nice too .. but we have had this going on for a while ..
> 
> View attachment 30326


 Wow, this is fantastic! How did you do this? And are you making any to sell?


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Gavin said:


> Wow, this is fantastic! How did you do this? And are you making any to sell?


 Thanks if you have a look at Wooden handles 2 I've done a few bits on there ..


----------



## Gavin (Mar 30, 2014)

Nicknak said:


> Thanks if you have a look at Wooden handles 2 I've done a few bits on there ..


 Hmm, could you link it as I can't seem to find it. Cheers


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

And very good bits they are too. The picture looks familiar 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Planter said:


> And very good bits they are too. The picture looks familiar
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I thought you were on holiday


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

Gavin said:


> Hmm, could you link it as I can't seem to find it. Cheers


 https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/46537-wooden-handles-2/page/2/#comments


----------



## Planter (Apr 12, 2017)

Nicknak said:


> I thought you were on holiday


Got back this morning so am in recovery

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## decent_espresso (Apr 5, 2016)

[IMG alt="" data-src=""]https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/applications/core/interface/js/spacer.png[/IMG]Received a few requests for more precise, simpler directions to the hole size & placement for the bottomless portafilter stand https://decentespresso.com/portafilter_stand

Also, in the video I'm using the La Pavoni WDT tool, and getting exceptionally even shots from this mix of tools. I * think* that tool is sold out at the moment https://www.home-barista.com/knockbox/wdt-tool-from-la-pavoni-t56919.html


----------

